# NFCC show 2015 - a few photos



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Last weekend was our wonderful NFCC breed show, always a lovely day! here are a few photos of my cats and friends cats


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Wegie overload ...................... Fabtastic 

Thank you so much for posting - I wish I could have gone


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely pics - thankyou


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Can I ask - who is number 3? Is that Kiri's baby?


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

What gorgeous pics  Ive never been to a cat show, just chickens. Might take myself out if there's another somewhere easy to get to.

Might be a daft question but are cat shows open for anyone to visit or just members of cat societies/groups?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

bingolitle said:


> Can I ask - who is number 3? Is that Kiri's baby?


It is!  lovely baby


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Citruspips said:


> What gorgeous pics  Ive never been to a cat show, just chickens. Might take myself out if there's another somewhere easy to get to.
> 
> Might be a daft question but are cat shows open for anyone to visit or just members of cat societies/groups?


All shows are open to the public


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Good lord - my NFC stalking has got to the point where I recognise pictures of cats I've never met.

I really must get a life!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

bingolitle said:


> Good lord - my NFC stalking has got to the point where I recognise pictures of cats I've never met.
> 
> I really must get a life!


Aww  the others are Landsker and Forestshadow cats.


----------

